

Ask HN: Can anyone explain the (failing) technology Amazon is using? - tomrod

Reddit and similar sites seem to crash an awful lot with the common thread that it is "Amazon's" fault. Can anyone explain the technology that's failing here?
======
wmf
Little is known about how EBS works, so even expert speculation tends to be
wrong. It is worth pointing out that most other cloud providers don't attempt
to provide SAN storage at all, so there's no way to fairly compare EBS
availability against its nonexistent competition.

------
slater
Probably Amazon's S3 cloud service

~~~
dotBen
It is nothing to do with S3, in fact that is arguably one of the most robust
parts of their stack. EBS and EC2 have mostly been to blame.

~~~
slater
Yup, got it mixed up. Here is the more recent outage detailed on the reddit
blog:

[http://blog.reddit.com/2011/03/why-reddit-was-down-
for-6-of-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2011/03/why-reddit-was-down-for-6-of-
last-24.html)

